# Indian Women's Badminton Star Saina Nehwal Shooting for #1 in World. Wants Audi A8.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Tom Kristensen once told us not to diss Badminton. Having suffered a foot injury playing badminton that threatened to hurt his Le Mans chances last season playing the sport, Audi's "Great Dane" would likely attest to the sport's intensity. It's also a big deal in markets like India where women's badminton phenom Saina Newhal has recently nailed the Hong Kong Open Series and is shooting to be ranked #1 in the world. And what does she want as a reward for such a feat? 

Word is Saina's a bit of a car buff. She's already got two cars of her own but her heart is set on Audi's new executive class sedan according to OneIndia.in. According to the Indian news daily, Saina's dad is pushing her to reward herself with some real estate like a Villa. The story doesn't confirm whether the Audi or the Villa will win out but it is lobbying Audi India publicly to step in and reward the athlete should she win out in her efforts.

Read the rest of the story after the jump.

* Full Story - OneIndia.in *


----------

